# What should I get my riding instructor for her birthday?



## Sphi (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey guys!

I need help thinking of what to get my riding instructor for her birthday. Most of the stuff I've found online, like thermoses, for example, aren't really her thing. She's older, in her 50s or 60s I think, and she loves horses obviously, but she's really quiet so I don't know what kind of things she likes.

I got her a box of chocolates for Christmas so I can't do that again, but I think she liked them.

Any ideas? Give me anything you got, I have NO ideas right now!

Thanks!


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Gift certificate to a local tack shop?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

A new truck and horse trailer!!

If you really liked your instructor........Hey students of mine..did you read this?


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

One of the painted ponies collector statues. That way it gives you an add on gift to her collection. A horse hair bracelet made from her horses hair. Or maybe a Pandora bracelet. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SkyeDawn (Mar 31, 2011)

Does she have her own horses? Get a painted portrait of them.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Get her a box of long stem carrots. 

Go to the florist and buy an empty box, tissue and bow, go to market and find carrots with the tops still on.

I gave a box of long stem carrots to a friend, for a barn party and she still talks about it.

If not carrots then defiantly the truck and trailer.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

If she has her own horse you could get her a saddle pad with her horses name on it? Or a nice leather halter!


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

Gift card for her favorite tack place or online store. My instructor gives the biggest smiles for horsey gift cards.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I love to treat facials and/or manicures for hard working outdoorsy people! Lord knows I need one and they make me feel so much better!


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

I really like the carrot idea, pretty cute. Probably a gift card for a tack store..? I'm not sure!


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I'd say the carrot idea and a gift certificate to either a tack shop or a spa!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SkyeDawn (Mar 31, 2011)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Get her a box of long stem carrots.
> 
> Go to the florist and buy an empty box, tissue and bow, go to market and find carrots with the tops still on.
> 
> ...


I LOVE this idea!!


----------



## SF77 (Nov 22, 2011)

*Gift idea*

I don't know how much you want to spend but you can get some nice horse gifts from Equestrian Life and Fashion

The browbands and halters come in a beautiful velvet back and the saddle pads come with a black cover. The browbands and halters especially make nice gifts. I can post some pics later today. :lol:


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

This comes at a perfect time as my instructor, who is much younger than I (by like 20 years) is having her birthday next week and I was struggling with what to get her.

I am going to get her the long stemmed carrots, with a gift certificate to our local spa. Not too much or too extravagent, but lets her know I value her, both as a trainer and a person  

Thanks guys


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

How about backinthesaddle.com? Don't know what you are looking to spend or what type of gift you want to get, but if she likes jewelry they have a cute mare and foal necklace reasonably priced. It's at Two Tone Mare and Foal Necklace - Horse Themed Gifts, Clothing, Jewelry & Accessories all for Horse Lovers=
Otherwise take a look around you should be able to find something you like.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't know where you are, but my BO is getting married this year, and we're chipping in to buy a heated hose. No more slogging buckets back and forth between the stalls and the pump.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My coach no longer has horses, so any horsey type gifts are out. I got her a gift certificate to a restaurant we usually go to after a show. She really did like that. I like coaches who don't need a new truck & trailer lol!


----------



## SF77 (Nov 22, 2011)

*Picture*

Here is a pic of the halter with the velvet bag. The browbands also come in a smaller velvet bag. Makes a very nice gift.

Here's the link again to where you can see the rest of the products. Equestrian Life and Fashion


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

My instructor only has 3horses so we got him a month supply of grain and shavings from the local store. We also got him a 20 dollar for certificate to dunkin donuts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

if I we're your instructor I certainly wouldn't mind that gorgeous pearl brow band


----------

